# stem logo removal?



## scorbutico

Not that I'm unappreciative of the Ritchey alloy stems I own, but the graphics and logo are a bit garish and ugly. Has anyone tried removing them? If so, how did you go about it? Is there a way to remove the graphics without compromising the strength of the stem and alloy?

In particular, I'm not fond of the big block-lettered RITCHEY on the otherwise very elegant classic silver stem. For that matter, I'm not fond of the lettering on my BB-black WCS 4-axis either. But I find the logos on the classic silver a bit more bothersome. 

I'll be grateful for any considerations on the matter. Thanks.


----------



## Don4

This same question would also apply to the off-center logo on my Ritchey "Classic" 4-Axis stem. 

View attachment 253874


----------



## Libraio

I used nail polish remover and a rag. Five minutes of rubbing and three of the four 'ritchey's' were gone. Much better. Great stem in every other respect though.


----------



## scorbutico

Thanks, Libraio. Did the nail polish remover leave the silver finish on the stem cloudy or discolored? Or is it still bright and shiny?


----------



## Libraio

Silver colour is still nice and shiny, I think it's annodised since buffing it made it not shine more. The remover I used was eco friendly stuff without acetone, still worked great though.


----------

